# 300zx n/a for sale not running



## kittyz (Sep 19, 2009)

didnt know where to put this but here it is.

NAME:Andrew Dillman 
PHONE: pm for this 
EMAIL:[email protected] 
LOCATION: corsicana TX 
PAYMENT PREFERENCE: cash 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
ITEM:1984 300zx n/a 
PRICE: $500 
SHIPPING: will deliver as far as houston for gas money 
DESCRIPTION: 

i filled this out with like 8 inches of comp. screen and i wasnt logged in. so once again... 

it is blue mist with a major dent in drivers door and where the door meets the rear body. it also has a dent in the front drivers quarter panel. now the fun stuff. wiring problem shorting alternator. took it to a mechanic and 2 months later got it back with the terminals crossed. so the computer is probably fried. it has one seat and the panels from the seat back are out thanks to the local sherrifs. i still have them, but some are busted at the mounts. it has$460 bilstien struts all around and i have the lifetime warranty receipt for autozone. i also have a set of shiro front springs im throwin in. i will have pics up asap of current condition. i really hate to do this. 

ok my reason. 

i have no money/time/space. my parents told me i have 2 months to get rid of one however possible. so i got 2 months to sell it or it gets crushed/junked. this is my most expensive and needs the most work of my 3 cars. i know im gonna get crucified for this by Red and T but i gotta do it. i dont care if yah comment here as im not parting it out so its all or none. will trailer it as far as houston any direction (bout 200 miles) from zip 75110. fuck. any questions ask or pm. i'm not out of the z31 game forever, just until i get outta my 12+hrs a day 6 days a week schedule makin 60 bucks a week. college and work. sundays are the only days i can deliver or i can probably do saturdays after 6ish. i really fuckin hate this. 


once again, i got 2 months. so someone buy this bitch.


----------



## papamafioso (Oct 4, 2009)

*Photos*

Can you send me some pics?

Thanks


----------



## kittyz (Sep 19, 2009)

probably tomorrow. ans mississippi is kinda far aint it?


----------



## papamafioso (Oct 4, 2009)

*Yep*

I have folks in Shreveport though.


----------



## kittyz (Sep 19, 2009)

ah. i got no camera right now, and my photobucket account got deleted (lame). by the end of this week i'll have pics one way or another. i can meet yah family somewhere too with a trailer if interested


----------

